# New poster in town!



## Mrs.326

Hello everyone! Happy to be joining this site, as I am looking for a community to help and encourage me on my TTC journey. Looking for a welcoming community that understands what I'm going through without being harsh or judgemental. Hope I fit in here! 

My husband and I have been TTC since September of this year. I'm on my second cycle (had a very long one...) and I'm at the end of my TWW. Already tested twice with Dollar Store cheapies early this week and got negatives both times... however, from my O date, I should've had a visit from AF yesterday or Today and nothing yet... still holding onto the hope that this could be our month! I can't wait to be a mom and my husband and I are eager to start a family :happydance:


----------



## legs333

:hi: Welcome to BnB! Good luck on TTC!


----------



## Quackquack99

welcome :)


----------



## v2007

:xmas3:

V xxx


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------



## storm4mozza

Hi welcome to BnB and goodluck TTC :dust: x


----------



## Chris77

:hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------

